# Please advice about the Phaeton W-12



## Collector (Jan 19, 2013)

I am considering buying a Bentley GT which uses the same engine as the Phaeton. I was reading that there is a coolant issue with the turbo chargers. From what I am being told is that a possible corrosion is causing coolant not to get to the turbo charges on ALL the W-12. Is this true and how can you prevent this from happening? The car is a 2005 with 21k miles. I do not want to get into a car that just is going to bleed me dry. If anyone knows for sure please advise. Thank you.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Two things: 

1. How is a coolant issue related to this particular forum "Oil and Lubrication"? 

2. How is a car that might get 15mpg NOT "Bleeding you dry" w/o any other things taken into consideration? 

And A: If you can afford a Bently GT, you should be able to afford a coolant flush on an annual/bi-annual basis.


----------



## Collector (Jan 19, 2013)

*.............*

................


----------



## Collector (Jan 19, 2013)

*With all due respect*

First of all, I can afford the car and the services and the flush, I just don't want to do the flush and still have a problem. Second, who cares about the price of gasoline. I've been driving cars that don't get this good of mileage my entire life. Third, On this car it will get about 1000 miles a year of use, if that. My 58 Fleetwood and my 62 Coupe Deville and all my other cars only get about 8 miles to the gallon 10 on the highway if I'm lucky, so I really find that fuel isn't an issue. A 10k repair is. Lastly, I'm sorry it I placed my question in the incorrect area but it was not done with malice. So please, if you know the answer to my original question, would you mind sharing. If not please harass some other person. These issues are not present with my V-12 Bi-Turbo CL 600


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Don't know the answer, but it could be the lack of use with could be causing the corrosion issues. Thus requiring more frequent flushes. With all the dissimilar metals used in modern motors these days, coolant chemistry is even more critical than ever to prevent corrosion. And if that is all you are going to drive it, seems it might be cheaper to rent one for a weekend twice a year and not have to worry about fixing it.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

not to be an a$$, but the vw is NA the bentley is turbo charged


----------



## ina04gli1.8t (Sep 24, 2010)

Collector said:


> First of all, I can afford the car and the services and the flush, I just don't want to do the flush and still have a problem. Second, who cares about the price of gasoline. I've been driving cars that don't get this good of mileage my entire life. Third, On this car it will get about 1000 miles a year of use, if that. My 58 Fleetwood and my 62 Coupe Deville and all my other cars only get about 8 miles to the gallon 10 on the highway if I'm lucky, so I really find that fuel isn't an issue. A 10k repair is. Lastly, I'm sorry it I placed my question in the incorrect area but it was not done with malice. So please, if you know the answer to my original question, would you mind sharing. If not please harass some other person. These issues are not present with my V-12 Bi-Turbo CL 600


 Welcome to Vortex!


----------

